# Cycling with uncured live rock?



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

Can you do this? if so how?


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

yes musho you can.....You can use uncured live rock at the beginning of a tank set-up to cycle your tank. The cycling process cures your rock while breeding beneficial bacteria.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

You can do this but as soon as your amonia hits zero you need to find a new source of amonia, you need to buy a fish for the tank or i belive you can throw in a pinch of flakes.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Once it hits Zero it's fine. There will be loads of life on the rock itself to support biofiltration. If you wait a while after hitting Zero stock slowly. Each fish will need a week or two to allow the bacteria to establish itself in proper numbers.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

would i be able to have the ammonia hit zero and get two clownfish? thats all that will be in the tank besides some sand sifting shrimp and crabs


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

clownfish are pretty hardy. How bigs your tank? If you relly want to put both clowns in at the same time you can by amonia and nitrite nutralizers.
Dose that for the first week or so and your clowns should be fine.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

20 gallon aquarium, two tank bred oscelarius clowns


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Wait for one of the mikes or another experiences saltwater keeper to give you advice because i have never actualy kept a saltwater fish befire


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

oh, well then get out, joking, its ok, as long as the help is logical and isnt like add freshwater fish to the saltwater tank to help it grow 50 times its normal size and grow super powers that can save the world.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

My fishes have super powers.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

:BIGsurprise:


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I feel you will be fine adding 2 and thats it. Also you will have to test the water every week to be sure nothing gets out of wack.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I would have said more but almost everyother posts here lately has been "I want to add 2 clowns to a 20g". As much as Musho participates I can't imagine he hasn't seen the numerous replies. 20g tanks should have smaller fish. Not saying you can't make it work but you ought to find more suitable fish.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

ive seen them, but mainly saying you cant have an anemone in a 20 gallon, ive seen very few threads about clowns, plus these are oscellarius and (i think) are smaller than most clowns. Im not going to put any anemones in here, maybe a mushroom coral but thats it.

Also from my amount of questions that im asking (i want this saltwater tank to be perfect) this was the first time someone has said two clowns are no good.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

it not that 2 clowns are no good, its that a 20 gallon is not good enough for 2 clowns.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

i understood that part....


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

well to add to my reply, technically clowns shouldnt really be in anything less that 30 gallons. We did have our 2 in a 20 gallon and had no problems, but it doesnt mean that every 20 gallon is going to be like this. Just like everyone is different, every tank is different. And what works for us may not work for you. Just keep that in mind ok.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

ok, i'll try to get grown up clowns that have lived in the same tank for most of their lives. Im guessing the two clowns has more of a territorial problem rather than a waste production problem right?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

That's an even worse idea. It's all about water parameters. 2 large messy fish pollute small tanks. What is so hard for folks to grasp about that?


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

well i was asking was it a territorial problem or waste problem, thats all, no need to get fussy lol. I guess i could try, maybe change the water every day and get tripple filtration, its worth a shot i hope......


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

heres my filtration plan, 

2 100 gallon rated power filters, i will use foam so i can get the waste out easily, i will clean the foam daily by gently squeezing the spounge in old aquarium water. There will be a bio-wheel filter there too.

1 107 gallon rated powerhead with a spounge attachment 

20-25 pounds of live rock
20 pounds live sand
maybe another 5 pounds of sand to get a DSB

well enough with this thread, we can let it die since my questions have been answered, if i have more problems with filtration i will set up a new thread, you can lock this one mods to prevent it from comming to life lol


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

musho3210 said:


> well i was asking was it a territorial problem or waste problem, thats all, no need to get fussy lol. I guess i could try, maybe change the water every day and get tripple filtration, its worth a shot i hope......


And I answered that directly by saying they will pollute the water quickly. People get fussy when they hand out quality sound advice only to see someone beating a dead horse into submission. It's down right disrespectful.


So as I always do when I quit posting to such threads. 


I fully feel you will not be satisfied until you hear someone say "go for it". So just get it done and then tell us all about it.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

well mike ill be that person  Im not recemending anything or giving any advice but all im saying is i wouldent think twice about putting two clowns in my 20. Iv seen clowns in mini bow tanks(not that i recemend that!)


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

well i do have second thoughts about it mike, im not going to not listen. Im just trying to think if i can get a 30 gallon second hand. Thats why i said let this thread die so there wont need to be anyone saying dont do it or do it or something like that.


----------

